
Dolphins Are Helping Us Hunt for Aliens - dnetesn
http://oceans.nautil.us/feature/583/dolphins-are-helping-us-hunt-for-aliens
======
pmdulaney
A typical clickbait title.

No, dolphins are not helping us hunt for aliens. Rather, researchers are
putting forth the idea that dolphin intelligence might be a good model as they
search for other intelligences in the universe.

As an aside, John Lilly is described as a neuroscientist who in 1961 was best
known as trying to talk to dolphins (George C. Scott's character in Day of the
Dolphin was based on him). He went on, however, to be equally well-known for
his experimentation with LSD (which inspired a second Hollywood movie, Altered
States). Lilly also developed the first sensory deprivation tank.

You would think that Lilly would appear on Wikipedia's listing of Caltech
notable alumni, but he does not.

